# Plastic slingshot mod



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Got a cheap plastic slingshot. Cheap but sturdy. But the forks were too long for my liking. So I cut them down and also added a sight.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

And here it is wrapped up with rubber n some cloth for a good grip.


----------



## Squid (10 mo ago)

Good decision to cut them down, looks a lot more useful now. I use camo wrap for my frames, amazing stuff as it's stretchy, magically grips to itself, gives good grip yet you can unwrap it anytime you like with no loss of adhesion, highly recommended.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Squid said:


> Good decision to cut them down, looks a lot more useful now. I use camo wrap for my frames, amazing stuff as it's stretchy, magically grips to itself, gives good grip yet you can unwrap it anytime you like with no loss of adhesion, highly recommended.


Thanks for the tip, hadn't thought of anything else for wraps.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Yea I would’ve ran hard away from that frame but you saw what was in there and turned it into a brilliant $2 slingshot. Good job!


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Is it not a bait sling for fishing 🎯🎣👌👍👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Booral121 said:


> Is it not a bait sling for fishing 🎯🎣👌👍👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


Nope, not a bait sling. It came with a pouch for hurling regular slingshot ammo. Plus its made pretty sturdy for stronger bands.  I'm sure it's a regular normal slingshot lol


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

josephlys said:


> Nope, not a bait sling. It came with a pouch for hurling regular slingshot ammo. Plus its made pretty sturdy for stronger bands.  I'm sure it's a regular normal slingshot lol


No I wasn't dissing it buddy just thought with the high forks like that. That's usually how bait cattys are 🎯👍👊👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Booral121 said:


> No I wasn't dissing it buddy just thought with the high forks like that. That's usually how bait cattys are 🎯👍👊👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


No worries dint think anything of it because I've seen many bait slings look that way too. With the slim plastic and all. But I guess bait slings have much wider forks for the big scoop of bait. and a special pouch for it.  And I dint think about it, but there are probably some really good quality bait slings out there. But I don't fish so.. lol


----------



## sbevans311 (Apr 9, 2019)

looks great!!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Good job. It’s much more functional now.


----------

